

Apple Hides Its Latest Samsung Apology With Some Clever Code - eplanit
http://updates.gizmodo.com/post/34975782429/apple-hides-its-latest-samsung-apology-with-some

======
stevewillows
I thought it was funny that the judge Specified Arial add the font.

